# Flipped/Solved Edges and Twisted/Solved Corners



## CuberM (Oct 26, 2014)

I've been watching some really fast people do 3BLD, and it doesn't look like they look for flipped/solved edges and twisted/solved corners in the beginning or end of the memo. What is the best way to recognize these?


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 26, 2014)

At a guess, I think they must just see it when they are memoing, and then just visually remember them


----------



## suushiemaniac (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, with some amount of practise you just start to see/recognize misoriented pieces without explicitly looking for them.
As for solving, just search the wiki or YouTube for algorithms and choose whatever you like best.

PS.: Please use the One-Answer Blindfold Question Thread the next time for this kind of questions


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah I dont have to look for them. I just kind of see them while memoing other pieces and in the end of the memo just visually remember them.


----------



## CuberM (Oct 29, 2014)

Makes sense.


----------

